# Proud of my '81 Toro 421...a few questions...



## LakeWobegonMN (Oct 24, 2020)

My old Toro 421 did pretty well with the snow we got up here in the northeast. 14+ inches. I cleared it in 2 passes. Maybe 8 inches then 6 inches. Handled the end of driveway ok, just put some grunt into it. The little 4hp engine never bogged, it just took it's time and got the work done.

It runs great with a new carb and new plug.

Question:
On its first attempt during a previous storm, it threw nothing...belt was way too loose. Fixed that. When it failed to throw though, i tilted it back while running to check the auger...a lot of oil came out.

Since then it's been seeping oil at where the frame meets the engine when running. In case fuel had mixed with the oil, I did another change the other day and made sure not to overfill.

I still get some oil collecting in those rails in the frame under the engine. Or diluted oil/water when blowing snow. Occasional tiny spots of oil on the snow while using it of enough pools or I tilt the machine a bit when maneuvering.

How much previously spilled oil could be "hiding" on the frame under the engine? Trying to determine if I have a small oil leak or it's just residual oil that vibrates out along the frame as the engine runs.

This is the original tecumseh hs40.

Thanks!

If I solve this I may splurge for a new knob and maybe even powder coat the augers 

PS - she likes to shed bolts lol. I need to get a nut for the drive handle and the screws that hold the carb cover box on...and some threadlock


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I would surmise it is residual oil sitting under the engine from the previous spill. Sometimes some can get caught in the crankcase breather element, and it can exit there. I would just keep fresh 5W30 *Full Synthetic *oil in it, and keep an eye on the level.

I once had an older B&S, where the seal for the crankcase vent was leaking, I changed the vent with a new one and gasket, never leaked again.

Those older Tecumseh engines are pretty indestructible if taken care of. One of the true American success stories.


----------



## LakeWobegonMN (Oct 24, 2020)

oneacer said:


> I would surmise it is residual oil sitting under the engine from the previous spill. Sometimes some can get caught in the crankcase breather element, and it can exit there. I would just keep fresh 5W30 *Full Synthetic *oil in it, and keep an eye on the level.
> 
> I once had an older B&S, where the seal for the crankcase vent was leaking, I changed the vent with a new one and gasket, never leaked again.
> 
> Those older Tecumseh engines are pretty indestructible if taken care of. One of the true American success stories.


Thanks! I just used conventional 5w30. I'll make the switch to synthetic. Just like I use in my turbo engines! 

I'll keep and eye on the oil level... if it is indeed residual oil, over time it should stop creeping out.

And yes, the little tecumseh runs great and seems stout.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Yeah, probably just residual oil, that machine has (hopefully) had 40 years of oil changes. If it is leaking slowly, it could be around the crank seal or at the oil fill tube itself. Clean those areas well, and then check after the next use. Both are fixable, but easier in the off-season.

tx


----------



## LakeWobegonMN (Oct 24, 2020)

paulm12 said:


> Yeah, probably just residual oil, that machine has (hopefully) had 40 years of oil changes. If it is leaking slowly, it could be around the crank seal or at the oil fill tube itself. Clean those areas well, and then check after the next use. Both are fixable, but easier in the off-season.
> 
> tx


Thanks!

I'm guessing if it was something more serious, the engine wouldn't start so easy and run/perform so great. I have her set to 3400 rpm, and she sounds solid and seems to have good power, does fine under load.


----------



## LakeWobegonMN (Oct 24, 2020)

So I just did another pass now. Ran great...some oil pooling on frame, but a little less so.

I checked the oil. A little bit of white foam. Moisture? I changed the oil a few days ago and used the machine yesterday while it was snowing. Water is getting in? When I changed the oil the other day, the oil was NOT milky at all. So doesn't sound like an ongoing issue...makes.me think the moisture got in last night.

Today I noticed that the dip stick tube was loose. When I tried to turn the cap to remove it the whole time turned and came out...so maybe that was the cause? Sounds like another oil change is in order.


----------

